#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-08-15
<h00k> Cheesehead: Too cool, awesome job.
<lostson> lawn mowed
<Cheesehead> Global Jam Idea: Anybody interested in helping me triage a dozen or so Brainstorm ideas? I'm one of the admins, and we have around 1500 pages of untriaged ideas - most of which just need to be closed...
<Cheesehead> I'm thinking of doing a 3 SEP 1200-2400 UTC IRC triage-a-thon
<Cheesehead> No experience necessary. All training provided.
<Cheesehead> If interested, just say so in this channel. If I'm not around, I'll see it in the logs.
<h00k> Cheesehead: that'd be awesome to bring to the mailing list, yeah.
<lostson> its a saturday i cant i will be at work sorry
<h00k> lostson: what is this work crap!
<h00k> (kidding)
<h00k> Cheesehead: if you're familiar with triaging, that'd be cool.
<Cheesehead> h00k: I did Bug Squad triaging for three years. I just set up Brainstorm Triage in May/June with a similar purpose.
<Cheesehead> I spent a month triaging the last 5 months of Brainstorm Ideas.
<Cheesehead> (What a lot of misfiled dreck.)
<Cheesehead> The current 6-month cycle is down to 8 pages of pretty interesting ideas.
<bigbash> Cheesehead, if it doesn't have to be done in person I will volunteer some time
<Cheesehead> IRC is wonderful.
<bigbash> Sure
<Cheesehead> Okay, I'll put it onto the mailing list and add it to the Wednesday agenda...
<Cheesehead> and put together a quick training.
<Cheesehead> (training for during the event)
<Cheesehead> (not the meeting)
<h00k> Cheesehead: that'd be perfect for a Global Jam weekend event
<h00k> sometime, online
<bigbash> sounds good to me, I'd need quick training and I'd be happy to help
<Cheesehead> I also need to add it to the Brainstorm mailing list...musn't forget that
<h00k> I wonder if we could ping ripps for packaging
<bigbash> Cheesehead, like this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage ?
<Cheesehead> bigbash: A bit. Brainstorm triage is slightly different, because Brainstorm isn't a bug tracker and doesn't handle bugs.
<bigbash> ohhh Brainstorm triage
<Cheesehead> In fact, that's one of our biggest jobs - gently shepherding bug reporters into the bug tracker and helping them file properly
<lostson> i work every saturday h00k
<h00k> lostson: roger roger.
<Cheesehead> Whoa: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-wisconsin . Somebody deleted all our meeting announcements, and events over 30 days out!
<Cheesehead> Grrrrr
<bigbash> seriously?
<Cheesehead> We had meeting announcements for Aug 10 and Aug 17, both gone.
<Cheesehead> We had event announcements for the Madison and Milwaukee Ubuntu Hours in Oct, Nov, Dec, 6 events gone
<bigbash> that's weird I see dec 17 and dec 2
<bigbash> no dec 6
<Cheesehead> You're right - I was on the wrong page for events. I retract that; events are good. But meetings are still gone!
<bigbash> does it show who did it?
<bigbash> we had that with someone in the bug tracker with Diaspora, guy went through and deleted every bug
<h00k> whaat.
<h00k> hang on.
<h00k> asking in #ubuntu-locoteams
<bigbash> h00k, do you know where they are talking about for this wiki in step 2? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<h00k> bigbash: yes
<h00k> bigbash: you create your own wiki page
<h00k> bigbash: for instance, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AnthonyHook
<h00k> Cheesehead: Apparently anyone on our team has permissions to delete events.
<bigbash> h00k so where do you go to create one?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-08-16
<Cheesehead> h00k: dang.
<Cheesehead> I can recreate them, but ugh if it happens again!
<h00k> 17:54 <        mhall119 > cjohnston: h00k: looks like we're missing all meetings with id 164-176
<h00k> standby, Cheesehead
<h00k> bigbash: what do you want your Wiki name to be? Usually people do FirstnameLastname
<h00k> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ShawnMcGuire
<h00k> bigbash: looks like you already got the hang of it
<Cheesehead> h00k: rgr
<h00k> Cheesehead: Looks like they lost a few, we'll see what they say. Feel free to idle in #ubuntu-locoteams for more info
<lostson> ok then
<h00k> okay.
<h00k> I purchased a guitar today.
<lostson> do you know how to play or is this a new thing ?
<h00k> I know a G cord, and a C cord
<h00k> as of tonight
<lostson> lol
<h00k> totally new
<lostson> i played for years but havent in a long time
<lostson> unless you count guitar hero
<h00k> lostson: I don't think that quite counts
<lostson> oh
<h00k> anyway, my fingers are numbing
<h00k> probably time to stop
<lostson> heh
<Cheesehead> Bach on guitar sounds a lot like Metallica
<Cheesehead> If both are done right
<h00k> :D
<Cheesehead> No joke. Both are wild baroque variations, and hard to tell apart without the cultural context. And both require somewhat unruly long hair...
<Cheesehead> Just one was meant for churches
<Cheesehead> The other for taverns
<Cheesehead> Ooh. That takes it into philosophy
<Cheesehead> Too late for that, though. G'night
<lostson> ugh running games on 11.04 is a fleeting chore all dirty hacks to make things work
<Cheesehead> What kind of games?
<Cheesehead> What kind of hacks?
<lostson> pick one
<h00k> lostson: let me know if you get Lugaru running ;)
<lostson> damn unity!!
<lostson> damn Unity!! again!
<h00k> lostson: are you on Oneric?
<h00k> lostson: let me know if you get Lugaru running ;)
<h00k> 22:53 <         lostson > heh
<lostson> no
<h00k> er
<lostson> never heard of Lugaru ?
<h00k> $ ./.lugaru/lugaru
<h00k> SDL_GL_LoadLibrary() failed: Failed loading libGL.so.1
<h00k> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<lostson> ouch
<h00k> It was in the first Humble Indie Bundle
<lostson> libGL errors are always fun to track down
<h00k> yeah, I'm not going to try
<lostson> usually 2 things either a certain library isnt installed or a coding error
<lostson> well lets see apt-get install xubuntu-desktop will solve this problem
<lostson> oh crap i have to go take my pills
<h00k> good luck
<lostson> thanks I kinda think i am gonna need it cant see to get better no matter what the doctors do to me
<h00k> lostson: still the ... pneumonia or... what did you have going on? Some infection deal?
<lostson> yeah pneumonia with a infection in my blood that is what got me in the hospital for 5 days
<lostson> ahh good ol clementine
<h00k> okay, I need sleep
<h00k> I'm passing out here
<lostson> ok good night
<h00k> Peace
<Cheesehead> h00k: Thanks for creating a new Aug 17 meeting announcement: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/178/detail/
<Cheesehead> Added three items to that agenda
<Cheesehead> A great deal of fun to watch the #ubuntu-locoteams data loss bug slowly gather momentum.
<Cheesehead> I really like being the snowflake that triggers the avalanche
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-08-17
<lostson> good evening all
<h00k> lostson: Hi!
<h00k> Cheesehead: No prob on creating that, I don't remember if I was able to tell you or not
<mikeputnam> morning
<bigbash> morning
<lostson> that it is
<h00k> hello
<h00k> Meeting tonight
<h00k> 8:00pm.
<h00k> I'm working late, but I'll behere.
<Cheesehead> I'll be there
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-08-18
<h00k> Cheesehead: are you here right now?
<h00k> Cheesehead: can I /query you with my cell number, can you call me? I had an emergency at work and won't be available tonight
<Cheesehead> Yo
<h00k> My goal was to basically go over the agenda, remind people about artwork, but that was it
<Cheesehead> Want me to handle it for you?
<h00k> but I can't be there (I have to leave this location and will be without internets for a bit)
<h00k> Cheesehead: are you comfortable in doing that?
<Cheesehead> Yes
<h00k> Cheesehead: I'll /query you my number, if you need to call for any reason
<h00k> Cheesehead: I super-appreciate it
<h00k> Cheesehead: if you don't need anything else, feel free
<Cheesehead> Not a problem. No real need for your number. I forsee nothing critical that cannot wait
<h00k> and please express my apologies for not being able to attend
<h00k> ;)
<h00k> okay, I have to cruise. Some work was done without quality control, we're on a tight deadline, and I have to go put out an inferno.
<Cheesehead> Good luck with it!
<h00k> Yeah...
<h00k> Peace all.
<Cheesehead> Wisconsin LoCo Gloabl Jam Planning meeting in three minutes
<Cheesehead> ping douglasawh-deskt, KBme, lostson, mikeputnam, nickmoeck, ripps
<lostson> good evening
<lostson> just walked in n
<Cheesehead> Wisconsin LoCo Global Jam Planning meeting in three minutes
<lostson> i cant stay my wife has to work nights so she is taking a nap and i have to watch the kids will have to catch up later
<Cheesehead> lostson: rgr
<Cheesehead> Thanks for letting us know!
<lostson> wednesdays dont work well for me once the kids are in bed say 930 or so i will be back
<bigbash> I'm here, just got back
<Cheesehead> I don;t call it 'watching the kids'. I just call it 'parenting'. My wife digs that
<lostson> yeah must mean i am a bad parent then cause i call it watching
<Cheesehead> No, you're just getting the credit you deserve
<Cheesehead> er, not getting...
<Cheesehead> OK, let's get started
<Cheesehead> #startmeeting
<Cheesehead> (I know - no bot here)
<Cheesehead> h00k had to step out, asked me to chair
<Cheesehead> This is the Wisconsin Loco Global Jam Planning Meeting http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/178/detail/
<Cheesehead> The agenda is in the link
<Cheesehead> First up, could everyone active in channel please give some kind of response?
<bludude> yo
<mongo65> geo
 * Cheesehead gazes into the distance, daydreaming for a moment while the responses roll in...
 * bigbash waves
<bludude> how does one do that effect? i'm an IRC n00b
<Cheesehead> bludude: forward-slash ME blah blah
<bigbash> ./me then something
<bigbash> minus the .
<Cheesehead> [Topic] Introductions
 * bludude test
<Cheesehead> I had a bad connection last time, so I'll lead off...
<Cheesehead> I'm Ian, in Milwaukee.
<Cheesehead> I've been using Ubuntu since '06
<Cheesehead> I'm not a tech person, just been hanging around for a long time.
<Cheesehead> I'm also a moderator for Ubuntu Brainstorm
<Cheesehead> Any volunteers to go next?  For example, bluedude?
<bludude> I'm JC, in Menomonee Falls
<bludude> I've been using Ubuntu since '08
<bludude> I'm a tech person; I created the Ubuntu GNOME Remix
<Cheesehead> mongo65, want to tell us anything about yourself?
<Cheesehead> bludude: hold...
<Cheesehead> mongo65 has the floor
<mongo65> not much to tell im in rhinelander not supper techy been using ubuntu for a few years now
<Cheesehead> Thanks...
<Cheesehead> Bigbash? Want to say?
<bigbash> I'm Shawn, from Neenah
<bigbash> been using Ubuntu sine '08
<bigbash> I'm a tech person, I'm on here almost all the time
<bigbash> well since I found out about this group
 * bludude asks for you to please ignore the bugs in his wifi driver while he finds an ethernet cable
<Cheesehead> Thanks, bigbash.  Anyone else out there I missed?
<Cheesehead> Going once...
<Cheesehead> Going twice...
<Cheesehead> Gone.
<Cheesehead> Fellows, thanks a lot for...
<Cheesehead> participating tonight.
<Cheesehead> [Topic] Global Jam Overview
<Cheesehead> We covered a lot of ground last week.
<Cheesehead> We have a definite Ubuntu Hour in MKE on Sept 2
<Cheesehead> We have a couple possible IRC events on the agenda...
<Cheesehead> Anyone want to add to the possibles?...
<Cheesehead> And then we can gauge interest?
<bludude> I am interested in the IRC events, but will probably not attend the Ubuntu hour
<bigbash> Ditto, most interested in the bug event
<Yotux> Sept 2nd holiday weekend
<Cheesehead> Welcome, Yotux. True, holiday un the USA
<Cheesehead> That will hurt us a bit
<Cheesehead> But still an opportunity to get together, even if just IRC
<Cheesehead> For most of us
<Cheesehead> Floor is open for [IDEAS]. Doe anybody want to propose an event for Sept 2-4?
<Cheesehead> That'
<Cheesehead> That's not already on the agenda?
 * Cheesehead bangs the gavel once
<Cheesehead> OK, no new proposals.
<Cheesehead> Let's look at the ones we already have:
<Cheesehead> Bug Triage - anybody here have bug experience?
<Cheesehead> Ideally, looking for somebody to volunteer to choose the date/time for an IRC bug jam, and coordinate it...
<bigbash> I don't but I signed up for BugSquad for a mentor, but haven't heard back yet
<Cheesehead> bigbash: I can mentor you a bit. When do you want to do it?
<bludude> I'd also like to get involved in bugs
<Cheesehead> Let's see some proposals for times on Sept 3 or 4...
<bigbash> Whenever I'm on all the time, I get a lot of freedom at work and usually after 9pm
<Cheesehead> How about Sept 4 (Sunday) 12:00 - 15:00 CDT?
<bigbash> Works for me
<Cheesehead> bludude? OK time?
<bludude> probably
<nathan_> Sound like it could work
<Cheesehead> bigbash: Will you take charge of announcing it to the list?
<bigbash> Sure
<yotux> Cheesehead:  do you have any focus points for this event?
<Cheesehead> yotux: Let's send focus ideas though bigbash.
<yotux> okay
<Cheesehead> bigbash: You okay with that kind of coordination?
<bigbash> Sure That works for me
<Cheesehead> [action] Bigbash to coordinate Sunday Sept 4 IRC Bug Jam
 * Cheesehead is always happy to advise and provide backup
<Cheesehead> Next event:...
<Cheesehead> Brainstorm idea triage, Sep 3 (Saturday) 12:00-15:00
<Cheesehead> That's my baby.
<Cheesehead> Brainstorm is a great way for people who don't...
<Cheesehead> know much about Ubuntu's bugs and teams and upstreams and other...
<Cheesehead> structures to learn about them.
<Cheesehead> I sent an e-mail announcement around. I won't repeat it here.
<yotux> I would be willing to be part of your Brainstorm
<Cheesehead> Groovy. Thanks
<yotux> New to bug reporting have filed a few bugs though
<bigbash> I'd like to take part too
<bludude> same here
<Cheesehead> These events are both great ways to stick your toe in the water...
<Cheesehead> without committing to deep water.
<Cheesehead> OK,...
 * bludude apologizes for being a bit distracted, as he is talking to his mother ATM
<h00k> hi friends from my phone
<Cheesehead> h00k: hey!
<h00k> apologies for bit bring able to chair the meeting
<h00k> being
<Cheesehead> Let's reopen the floor one last time to new event [IDEA]s.
<h00k> meet and greet
<Cheesehead> Anyone have a vague interest they would like to see happen?
<h00k> maybe Rhinelander or Superior
<h00k> not sure where I'll be
<Cheesehead> h00k: Cool. Are you committing to an Ubuntu hour in one of those places?
<h00k> I'll send an email later clarifying
<h00k> perhaps, I may be moving that weekend
<Cheesehead> h00k: No problem. UGJ is every six months.
<Cheesehead> As you know perfectly well
<h00k> ;)
<Cheesehead> Floor is still open for any new event proposals...
<h00k> ok.gotta ruin
<h00k> run
<h00k> peace
<Cheesehead> h00k: Good luck!
<Cheesehead> Going once...
<Cheesehead> Going twice...
 * Cheesehead bangs the gavel
<Cheesehead> Oh yeah...
<Cheesehead> [action] Cheesehaed coordinated Brainstorm Triage
<Cheesehead> Last item on the agenda...
<Cheesehead> [Topic] T-shirts? (Artwork)
<bludude> cool idea
<Cheesehead> Some discussion last week, some interest.
<Cheesehead> We need some such art.
<yotux> Interested no an artist sorry
<yotux> T shirt or polo?
<Cheesehead> Well, let's stick with artwork for now
<bludude> my art skills are rather lacking. I would go for a t-shirt
<Cheesehead> Shirt buys at this point are premature without art.
<Cheesehead> Art also goes on the website, etc.
<Cheesehead> Who has done shirt buys fore for a group?
<yotux> Cheesehead:  what type of art are you looking for?
<yotux> May have some non ubuntu contacts I could tap
<Cheesehead> Something cool for a website and a t-shirt
<Cheesehead> Maybe a poster
<Cheesehead> Something that says UBUNTU and WISCONSIN and COOL
<Cheesehead> I suspect we're looking for concepts more than details at this point
<Cheesehead> But if someone's friend or talented spouse happens to come through...
<Cheesehead> ...that would be great.
<Cheesehead> If you have such a friend, and a beer or two to pay them with,...
<Cheesehead> then post the result on the mailing list to gather some feedback...
<Cheesehead> and we can gauge interest at the next IRC meeting.
<Cheesehead> Once we have a concept that a quorum likes, then we can specialize it into shirts and web art, etc.
<yotux> I am a ham radio operator.  Have a follow radio op that is a photographer.
<Cheesehead> yotux: Great!
<yotux> Thinking out loud:  Ubuntu circle with a twist of wisconsin?
<Cheesehead> yotux: Possible. I'd need to see it.
<yotux> maybe a cheesehead is the middle?  not sure
<Cheesehead> yotux: Or a cow. Or a fishing boat. :)
<bludude> Canonical doesn't often play nice with mods of the Ubuntu logo, be advised
<Cheesehead> bludude: Good point. There are guidelines for that.
<yotux> thanks will do some legal work with Canonical
<yotux> legal should have been leg
<Cheesehead> [action] yotux will research Ubuntu Trademark guidelines for logo use.
<Cheesehead> And anyone else, if you have a concept, put it on the mailing list.
<Cheesehead> Any problems with that course of action?
<yotux> Fair
 * Cheesehead bangs the gavel
<yotux> or second action
<Cheesehead> Any last meeting business?...
<Cheesehead> That was the final agenda topic.
<Cheesehead> I don't know h00k's plan for the next meeting date. I know it will go out over the mailing list
<Cheesehead> Everyone, thanks again for coming!
<Cheesehead> #endmeeting
<Cheesehead> Drinks in the atrium
 * bigbash grabs a drink
<Cheesehead> yotux: When you figure out the trademark issue, do please put out the relevant result on the mailing list.
<Cheesehead> yotux: If you want someone to review a draft, feel free to ping me.
<yotux> okay
<Cheesehead> bigbash: Thanks for taking charge of the Bug Jam.
<yotux> I am stepping away
<bigbash> No problem
<Cheesehead> bigbash: If you have any questions or issue, feel free to ping me!
<bigbash> I probably will just to be sure i'm covering everything
<Cheesehead> yotux, bigbash: we seem to have some good people in this group - if I'm not around, you can probably ping just about anyone for a second opinion.
<Cheesehead> General ping: Anyone in the MKE area planning to attend the Sept 2 Ubuntu Hour?
<Cheesehead> (I expect probably not the first month. Couple months to get rolling.)
<bludude> I could, but I'm 15, can't drive yet, and don't think my parents will be excited to take me to a random place to meet a bunch of internet randoms...
<Cheesehead> bludude: Then don't worry about it. That's good sense.
<bludude> yep
<Cheesehead> bludude: Do you ever make it over to MKE LUG?
<bludude> no. I have heard of these mythical LUG things, but I have never seen one in action...
<Cheesehead> bludude: They would be more interesting if they served pizza. I can only take an apparmor lecture for so long before I zone out.
<bludude> lol
<Cheesehead> That's why we're shifting gears toward Ubuntu Hours
<Cheesehead> Public place, more social,...
<Cheesehead> short enough to bring a spouse or girlfriend along with a good book for an hour.
<Cheesehead> Not long enough to get really geeky,
<Cheesehead> Or rather the really technical stuff goes over to the side alcoves
<bludude> makes sense
<Cheesehead> We'll see how it works.
<Cheesehead> Sept 2 is an experiment. Never done one before.
<Cheesehead> I'm just gonna show up with my little Ubuntu sign slung over the back of my laptop.
<Cheesehead> Maybe bring a friend for company. Maybe not.
<Cheesehead> I'll do 12 of them (one year), and see if anything takes off.
<Cheesehead> If not, try something else
<yotux> are we going to try and become an offical loco team
<Cheesehead> Yes - I'm sure not doing all these reports for fun!
<Cheesehead> Well...maybe a little for fun.
<yotux> cheesehead: just asking  I see we are not offical yet
<yotux> what needs to be done to get us certified,  willing to help out
<Cheesehead> We need to show mostly that we're not a flash in the pan...
<Cheesehead> That we do events that are public-oriented, welcome new users,...
<Cheesehead> That we have a large-enough group and leadership to be sustainable...
<Cheesehead> That users are feeling fulfilled by participating.
<Cheesehead> Everyone has a different idea of what a good, functioning team looks like. But those are the basics.
<Cheesehead> The specifics are on the LoCo Team wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<Cheesehead> Goodness, the French LoCo got 5000 people to attend their release party.
<Cheesehead> I think if we put our heads together we can get a couple events going.
<Cheesehead> Something, perhaps, worth doing a t-shirt for!
<bigbash> we're like one of the only unapproved LoCo teams that actually has events listed
<Cheesehead> bigbash: Yeah, because we're trying.
<Cheesehead> You don;t get approved on promises. You get approved by doing stuff.
<bigbash> understandable
<Cheesehead> Announcing on that site isn't necessary, but is convenient.
<Cheesehead> Doing stuff means we must be organized. Lots of good tools for that, too.
<Cheesehead> Getting organized means getting to know each other, interests, goals.
<Cheesehead> Another reason for Ubuntu Hours. Good time to do those.
<bigbash> Cheesehead so people are going to send me focus ideas via mailing list or irc for the Bug Jam?
<Cheesehead> Yes...
<Cheesehead> I recommend doing one of those wiki announcements,...
<Cheesehead> and an IRC and e-mail announcement.
<bigbash> ok
<Cheesehead> "Hey, I'm setting this event up. Blah time, Blah IRC channel. I want your input on stuff you want to do during the event"
<Cheesehead> So if somebody ONLY want to cover Software Center bugs, great. You put them in charge of that
<Cheesehead> and advertise that Person is doing SC bugs, and willing to mentor new people on them, etc.
<bigbash> makes sense
<Cheesehead> You're the switchboard operator, you just need to let people know.
<Cheesehead> So someone shows up and says 'how can I help', you have a couple options for them. Well, person A is doing these kinds of bugs, and person B is training brand-new folks, and person C is doing those kinds of bugs, and what do you feel comfortable doing?
<Cheesehead> You're also the store greeter, in that sense.
<bigbash> got it, Wal-mart greeter
<Cheesehead> So, in this case, we know we have a lot of people interested in learning triage...
<Cheesehead> so keep your ears open for somebody willing to teach it.
<Cheesehead> Or advertise it. "Hey, I got four people who want to learn triage, I need someone to show up with links and a short training course, and help out with training and mentoring"
<bigbash> I have that link from BugSquad for a quick briefing into triaging bugs
<bigbash> I was going to include that
<Cheesehead> True, and you have people here (like me) who have done it.
<bigbash> nice
<bigbash> feel like going through one or two with me?
<Cheesehead> Some people prefer to learn from the wiki, some don't. We must be flexible and cater to both types.
<bigbash> or whenever you have time
<Cheesehead> Sure, but cannot tonight.
<Cheesehead> I have ignored that sink full of dirty dishes too long!
<Cheesehead> Also, we should find someone more current on bugs. I've been mostly out of Triage for almost three years.
<bigbash> I can ask to see if anyone is available from #ubuntu-bugs
<Cheesehead> Also look back through the wiki and and IRC Ubuntu Week.
<Cheesehead> You're coordinating it; you don't need to suddenly be a bug expert yourself.
<Cheesehead> A bug guy (like me) *will* show up.
<Cheesehead> You just want me to show up prepared to mentor (yes, I will)
<Cheesehead> The basic theory is everyone looks at the same bug
<Cheesehead> We talk about it.
<Cheesehead> Then one of us triages it based on the consensus.
<Cheesehead> Then the group moves on to the next bug.
<Cheesehead> We do five or so this way
<Cheesehead> Crawl-walk-run.  This is crawl.
<bigbash> awesome
<Cheesehead> Then we break out into smaller groups. Maybe two or three new-triagers in each group.
<Cheesehead> The mentor jumps between groups.
<Cheesehead> Each group discusses, and takes the consensus to mentor for approval.
<Cheesehead> That's walk.
<Cheesehead> That's as far as you'll get in three hours.
<Cheesehead> Run is triaging bugs at home alone for fun.
<Cheesehead> The mentor is the #ubuntu-bugs IRC list for run.
<Cheesehead> See...no need for lots of read-ahead. Some people will anyway, and they will transmit the info to everyone else.
<Cheesehead> And everyone has a good time.
<bigbash> nice, I'm looking forward to this
<Cheesehead> Me, too.
<Cheesehead> One of Ubuntu's biggest problems in general right now is growing leaders and mentors.
<Cheesehead> Technical people are not taught how to lead groups or mentor people. They muddle through, some are good at it...
<Cheesehead> But those are not born traits. Both must be taught/learned.
<Cheesehead> One of my goals in this group is to teach people how to lead, and how to mentor.
<bigbash> thats a great goal
<Cheesehead> Thanks.
<Cheesehead> bigbash: Please be explicit in the announcement - new users, and no-experience-with-bugs are welcome. All training will be provided, and it's a great way to meet people and learn about Ubuntu.
<Cheesehead> Mentors and trainers are also welcome
<Cheesehead> If anyone has a specific focus, shoot it to you so you can make it available to everyone.
<bigbash> sounds good, I'm typing it up now actually
<Cheesehead> If anyone has a problem with the time, let them propose alternatives. No guarantee, but perhaps a second session may be possible if enough interest
<Cheesehead> You may not get much (or any) response. But you got some in this meeting, and you got at least one mentor already lined up, so I think you just need to tie the ribbon on the package.
<Cheesehead> Minutes and log of tonight's meeting are posted: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/WisconsinTeam/20110817
 * Cheesehead goes off to clean up the kitchen
 * bigbash sent out Bug Jam to mailing list
<Cheesehead> bigbash: Great announcement1
<h00k> mongo65 was from Rhinelander?
<h00k> awesome.
<h00k> reviewing the logs
<h00k> oop, have to call a client
<bigbash> morning h00k
<h00k> bigbash: hey there
<h00k> bigbash: thanks for being at the meeting last night ;)
<h00k> sorry I couldn't be there
<bigbash> no problem
<bigbash> h00k, you on call ?
<h00k> bigbash: not exactly, no
<h00k> kinda.
<h00k> I'm salaried, if that means anything
<bigbash> it does, I am as well
<h00k> It was...erm. We had to revisit some quality control.
<bigbash> gotcha
<h00k> On a tight deadline.
<h00k> Also, *ahem* completely unrelated...
<bigbash> bah, just got work email. no casual friday tomorrow :(
<h00k> If you're installing new computers in a new Windows environment, rename, restart, join to domain, restart.  Do not skip that first restart. It wreaks havoc on Active Directory.
<bigbash> agreed
<h00k> No casual Friday?! That's blasphemy!
<bigbash> ikr
<bigbash> we're made to wear ties, so I'm not a fan
<bigbash> has anyone been wating the live keynotes from LinuxCon?
<h00k> I was supposed to be there :|
<h00k> I won a free ticket last year, couldn't redeem it, couldn't afford it this year post-wedding and all
<h00k> I will be watching them when I get a chance
<bigbash> ah, weddings are expensive
<h00k> Ours wasn't too terrible, considering the events we did (9 motoryachts to an island with family), live band, etc
<h00k> I have a good set of friends.
<bigbash> That's good. 9 motoryachts to an island?
<bigbash> sounds like a blast
<h00k> It was :)
<bigbash> We did it kinda small, her parents neighbor let us borrow his Model A to drive from ceremony to reception
<h00k> Oh, nice
<h00k> we had approx 50 at the ceremony, maybe a bit over 100 (120?) at the reception
<bigbash> our friends wedding was very different, it was at 7:30AM
<h00k> Oh, that is different.
<h00k> Hello, Favrenation
<Favrenation> whatup whatup
<h00k> I'd like to meet mongo65 sometime, apparently from Rhinelander
<Favrenation> thats way up north
<h00k> Favrenation: yes it is ;)
<h00k> That's where I be.
<Favrenation> i have a cabin up there lol
<Favrenation> no internet of course
<h00k> Cool. What lake?
<h00k> (all cabins are generally on a lake ;))
<Favrenation> whiggins or something lol
<Favrenation> its more by iron mountain
<h00k> ah, okay.
<Favrenation> how does he get internet up there?
<Favrenation> always looked at way to get internet up north
<Favrenation> other than sucky 3g or dialup
<h00k> We have internet up here
<h00k> Charter is in the area
<h00k> Some places are still stuck with DSL, however
<h00k> depends on how far out you are
<bigbash> h00k, you're from Rhinelander?
<Favrenation> i have dsl
<Favrenation> 6mbps down
<h00k> bigbash: yes
<h00k> don't hold it against me
<bigbash> ha, I won't.  We have a location up there
<h00k> bigbash: Cool :)
<h00k> So do we ;)
<Favrenation> did u see a hodag?
<h00k> The other day jogging, yeah ;)
<h00k> It was chasing a white bulldog
<Favrenation> lol
<h00k> It's a pretty sweet mascot, I have to admit
<h00k> a good conversation starter, anyway
<Favrenation> i remember those comerical
<Favrenation> so lame though
<Favrenation> but i have a weird wisconsin book
<Favrenation> pretty cool stories about it
<bigbash> Linux - A Short Retrospective and an Opinion on the Future -- Keynote starts in 12min
<bigbash> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/linux-foundation-live
<bigbash> in case anyone wanted to know
<h00k> I would, but I can't
<h00k> and it's killing me
<bigbash> the ones from yesterday aren't available yet
<h00k> hey, bludude.
<bludude> Hey
<bludude> Ubuntu shop items just arrived :)
<h00k> What'd 'ya get?
<bludude> Couple shirts and a hoodie
<h00k> sweet
<h00k> This PC has a rootkit of some type, still looking for it. It keeps opening the oddest pages.
<h00k> like Google Translater
<h00k> *Translate
<h00k> and Yahoo News
<h00k> Yahoo Finance, CNN,
<bludude> Strange. Is it windoze?
<h00k> 'Course ;)
<h00k> Not mine.
<bludude> Well that explains a lot
<bigbash> does anyone think they might be able to guide me in porting some sna stuff from an old version of linux to current?
<h00k> bigbash: maybe if you poke ripps (who isn't here), he does some packaging stuffs
<h00k> or ping the mailing list
<bigbash> ok cool, its old.  ah the joys of sna and mainframe
<bludude> Bye, everyone. Heading off to school registration
<h00k> http://www.howtogeek.com/geekers/up/sshot4e4a0ce615c80.png
<bigbash> h00k, that gave me a good laugh
<bigbash> hi ripps
<bigbash> I was told that I might want to talk to you about try to port something from an old version of ubuntu to current
<h00k> ripps: I maybe spilled you've done packaging...
<bigbash> h00k forgot to ask you, will you be around Sept 4 to possibly help mentor for Bug Jam?
 * bigbash will be back in 1hr
<itsatrap> Why isn't this team approved?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-08-19
<h00k> er
<h00k> bigbash: I'm not sure, perhaps
 * lostson is listening to Johnny Cash - The Essential Johnny Cash [2of2] - 04 - Folsom Prison Blues (Live) (2:44)
<h00k> bigbash: I'm hoping to be
<h00k> lostson: good stuff, that is.
<lostson> i swear you people schedule this stuff on purpose for when i have to work
<lostson> if you dont want me around just say so for my sake
<h00k> lostson:(
<h00k> I couldn't even make the last meeting
<lostson> yeah i saw that
<lostson> you get to make most of them though
<lostson> see y'all shut up when i show up hahhahah
<h00k> I was playing my guitar :D
<lostson> you getting any better ?
<h00k> I'm learning the chords, then maybe I'm somehow figure out how to play one right after the next without having to fumble inbetween ten
<h00k> *them
<lostson> it takes time
<lostson> i will meet you in white lake for the boyds bluegrass festival
<h00k> :D
<h00k> bah
<h00k> fingers hurt
<lostson> lol
<lostson> got to build up those calluses
<bigbash> I only managed to learn intros to songs never learned cords
<lostson> i miss playing
<h00k>  So far, it's fun
<lostson> making music is always fun
<lostson> if you say it's too loud your too fsckn old!
<bigbash> haha
<h00k> I should finish my electric drumkit one day
<lostson> you should
<h00k> I need to get that midi controller
<lostson> so get it
<h00k> Ordered
<h00k> like, less than $5
<h00k> I need sleep:/
<lostson> you will get all the sleep you need when you are dead
<lostson> can i start cussin people out on the ubuntu mailing list that bash Unity all day long i am so sick of this crap where are the moderators
<bigbash> is it the ubuntu-us-wi mailing list? I never see anything come through
<lostson> no its the ubuntu users list and most of these guys that reply are such assclowns if they had any linus knowledge at all im da freakn pope
<lostson> i shouldnt type when i am angry
<bigbash> bah this patch-o-matic said it patched the kernel but when I go to make menuconfig I don't see the options that are supposed to be there.
 * lostson is listening to Kid Rock - Cocky - 08 - You Never Met a Motherfucker Q (4:51)
<lostson> are we aalowed to be wacky and wild in here or do you need to all come to oftc network #thevault
<ripps> h00k: sorry I was at my birthday festivities, what's going on?
<ripps> bigbash: your trying to port a package?
<h00k> ripps: hey, happy Birthday!
<h00k> ripps: whenever it was
<h00k> lostson: yeah, the code of conduct applies here as well
<ripps> h00k: yeah, it was yesterday
<ripps> h00k: do you know what bigbash wanted?
<h00k> ripps: Yeah, he's got a package ...hang on, lemme find the quote
<h00k> ripps: try to port something from an old version of ubuntu to current
<ripps> h00k: yeah, i got that, do you know what package?
<h00k> ripps: lemme see
<h00k> ripps: 'some sna stuff'
<h00k> ripps: but I'm not sure what
<h00k> bigbash: ping ping
<ripps> bbl
 * Cheesehead yawns
<bigbash> sorry about that I was on a call with some vmware and server people
<bigbash> Its not really a package, it was source files including kernel patches that worked on an older version of Ubuntu.
<bigbash> this is what it is http://www.vanheusden.com/sna/
<bigbash> files are from here http://www.vanheusden.com/sna/old/
<h00k> http://www.google.com/finance?q=nyse+hewlett+packard
<h00k> They're currently down 20.13%
<Cheesehead> h00k: I stopped using their hardware years ago.
<h00k> I have a ProBook for work
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-08-20
<bigbash> nice, got myself a touchpad for $99
<Cheesehead> bigbash: Well?  Details, man. I don't have all night.
<bigbash> oh sorry
<bigbash> Cheesehead, they are liquidating their stock
<bigbash> if you have an app or academic account with hp you can get them for $99
<Cheesehead> So you bought a touchpad that has been through a blender? Liquified?
<bigbash> *epp
<bigbash> haha no
<Cheesehead> Though I turn up my nose at HP on general principles (mostly related to gouging on ink & toner)
<bigbash> yea but can't really beat $99 plus at $15 coupon so it is $89.24 with shipping and tax
<Cheesehead> Indeed.
<Cheesehead> Congratulations on the shiny new toy!
<bigbash> thanks, I picked up one for my nephew too
<bigbash> he can watch his kid shows on it now
<ripps> bigbash: hey, I'm back. So your talking about a series of old kernel patches... that's a bit tricky. Do you know if they still even work with a modern linux kernel? First I try to apply the patches to kernel and see if it even builds, there are tons of guides online on how to build a custom kernel. If the patches do work, you might want to contact the ubuntu-kernel team on #ubuntu-kernel on how to move this to a package.
<bigbash> ripps, I tried to apply the kernel patches and it said it was successful but when i do /usr/src/linux and do make menuconfig the sna stuff the should be in Networking Options doesn't appear to be there
<ripps> bigbash: kernel stuff is bit out of my reach, If the source code was supposed to just add a kernel module, I could help you setup an automatic dkms build package, but this looks like it modifies the actual kernel source, which is pretty complicated. You'd best consult someone who actually works with the kernel.
<bigbash> ripps, ok I'll see I I can get someone from kernel to help.  Seems the guy doesn't want to be be reached either. locked twitter, locked fb, etc.
<bigbash> it is like from 2000 so
<ripps> the source code to the linux kernel has changed a great deal in the last decade, I don't know that the patches would even work with it. They might patch without issue, but that doesn't mean the kernel will even use the code when compiled.
<bigbash> hmm it requires kernel 2.4 or over
<lostson> good morning all
<Cheesehead> Brainstorm Triage Jam announcement: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/1177/detail/
<Cheesehead> bigbash: Wisconsin Bug Jam announcement: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/1178/detail/
 * Cheesehead looks at the clock and realizes the Madison Ubuntu Hour starts in three minutes
